# Why am I so healthy?



## debodun (Feb 21, 2017)

With so much illness "going around", it makes me wonder why I seldom get sick. My diet is atrocious (carbs, mostly - everything that you're not supposed to eat and very little in the way of fresh fruits and veggies). My lifestyle is even worse - I consider turning over in bed and reaching for the TV remote aerobic exercise. I can only theorize that since I am in such bad shape, no germs want to inhabit my body.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2017)

Your genes are probably responsible  De.


----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2017)

I've heard about people getting de-conditioned. I think I have a serious problem there. Apart from delivering meals to elderly and other shut-ins a few days a month (which takes about an hour), I hardly move - 6 to 10 hours a day at the computer, the rest watching TV or sleeping. Of course I manage to get to the kitchen for easily prepared food. When I try to do anything remotely physical, my back and hips hurt.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 21, 2017)

Debodun - Count your blessings 

Mahalo


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2017)

It might be because you live alone and are not exposed to as many germs as some other folks.

I'm seldom sick and when I do get sick it usually follows an outing to a large antique show with several thousand people in attendance or at a function that has a large number of small children.


----------



## dpwspringer (Feb 21, 2017)

debodun said:


> ... When I try to do anything remotely physical, my back and hips hurt.


That doesn't sound all that healthy... just saying. I walk/hike 5 or 6 miles a day, if I try to do much more my knee starts to be a problem. I consider that a health problem because it limits what I would like to do.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 21, 2017)

One of our dear friends was told by his doctor 10 days ago that he was really healthy ,the day after his drs appointment he passed away suddenly ( clogged artery)  4 days short of his 73 rd birthday ...We sadly couldn't attend his farewell ,as Jack and his wife lived 3000 km from us ...He looked very fit and could walk for hours ...as we do as well ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2017)

I agree with Lon, Deb, maybe you just have good genes, or a healthy immune system.  I know you suffer with pain Deb, but it's good to do something physical even if it's for short periods of time.  Another thing you must do, that I've been doing for years, is washing your hands frequently when you go out around other people or in stores.  I think that's helped me a lot.  As Hoot said, count your blessings.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 21, 2017)

debodun said:


> When I try to do anything remotely physical, my back and hips hurt.



That doesn't sound healthy.  Use it or lose it.


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> That doesn't sound healthy.  Use it or lose it.



I meant healthy in the respect of contagion.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 22, 2017)

So we are talking colds and flu and stuff like that.?

Spread by viruses.  If you don't come in contact with them, you won't get sick.

Why do these sicknesses just show up in winter?


----------



## Lon (Feb 22, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Lon, Deb, maybe you just have good genes, or a healthy immune system.  I know you suffer with pain Deb, but it's good to do something physical even if it's for short periods of time.  Another thing you must do, that I've been doing for years, is washing your hands frequently when you go out around other people or in stores.  I think that's helped me a lot.  As Hoot said, count your blessings.



I think SeaBreeze mean't Falcon re:genes

Good health can be a very temporary thing. You get a phone call from your PC asking you to come in and discuss your most recent blood work anD Voila!!  he refers you to a ONCOLOGIST.


----------



## Susie (Feb 22, 2017)

debodun said:


> With so much illness "going around", it makes me wonder why I seldom get sick. My diet is atrocious (carbs, mostly - everything that you're not supposed to eat and very little in the way of fresh fruits and veggies). My lifestyle is even worse - I consider turning over in bed and reaching for the TV remote aerobic exercise. I can only theorize that since I am in such bad shape, no germs want to inhabit my body.


Ha, ha, I like your comment, admire your health regime (so similar to my own, especially the emphasis on carbs), although I do insist on eating one helping of fruit and vegies every day, also walking 10 steps to and from the automobile! :bowknot:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree that you should be thankful but not complacent ! Start doing more healthy behaviors because your good fortune may not last always.


----------



## Debby (Feb 28, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> So we are talking colds and flu and stuff like that.?
> 
> Spread by viruses.  If you don't come in contact with them, you won't get sick.
> 
> Why do these sicknesses just show up in winter?



Because we typically aren't getting enough vitamin D, the sunshine vitamin.  Especially in the northern regions of the world.  We're inside more and the sun is lower on the horizon and so weaker benefit.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 1, 2017)

Debby said:


> Because we typically aren't getting enough vitamin D, the sunshine vitamin.  Especially in the northern regions of the world.  We're inside more and the sun is lower on the horizon and so weaker benefit.


Don't recall hearing it explained that way before... it does seems like we feel better/refreshed when we get outdoors in the winter on a sunny day for a while. This makes it sound like a vitamin decency... do vitamin D supplements work as well as sunshine?


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2017)

If I had a choice of Vitamin D deficiency and skin cancer, I'd take the deficiency. At least that can be remedied with supplements.


----------



## oldman (Mar 2, 2017)

I am too, but I really have to work at it by eating right and exercising on a regular basis. OTOH, I have a female friend that throws caution to the wind by eating whatever she likes, never exercises, smokes a little and gets very little sleep. So go figure.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2017)

My mother did whatever she wished and lived to be 93, ditto my aunt, and 94.


----------



## oldman (Mar 2, 2017)

I always heard that females had an edge on males when it came to longevity of life. I had a very stressful job, or so I was told. I really loved what I did, so I never felt the stress that my colleagues did. I am not going to tell anyone that being an airline pilot is fun, but it's like any job that someone has and really loves what they do. It isn't stress, but it is challenging work. I think there is a difference.

I know a few pilots that are stressed out most of the time when they are flying. They're like always on the edge. You know what I mean?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 2, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> Don't recall hearing it explained that way before... it does seems like we feel better/refreshed when we get outdoors in the winter on a sunny day for a while. This makes it sound like a vitamin decency... do vitamin D supplements work as well as sunshine?



My doctor prescribed 2000 mgs a day.  Sunny days in the winter don't transmit the vitamin D to the skin because the UV rays are less intense.  That's in the northern hemisphere.  I'm not sure about farther south.

I asked about diet and he told me forget it, you just won't get enough vitamin D.


----------

